# Dead Mice



## Kingwilly (Aug 12, 2010)

I have an outdoor hot tub and am having issues with mice getting into the pump compartment and chewing up wires and destroying insulation. I have through the years tried traps, they sort of work. I am trying to figure out how to seal up the compartment, but it needs ventilation and I doubt I can do it. My last resort was to put some mice poison in the compartment and give that a shot. BUT, I am afraid that if my 1 year old buddy Daltrey gets a dead mouse and eats it, he will get sick or die....Anyone have any info on how to deal with mice? 

KW


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I think you are right to be wary of using poison of any kind. That would be very risky, just for the reason you have mentioned. Well-hidden traps would be safer. Wish I could be more helpful.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

No to poisons, IMO. 
We got a cat for similar reasons. The cat doesn't have to hunt mice. Merely the scent of the cat is enough to drive the mice away. 
I read some big box stores opted to use cats instead of rat or mouse poison. However, some customers were allergic to cats


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

My vote is for the cat.

However, some poisons are made to avoid the secondary poisoning you are concerned about. Typically, the labels will state when/if they are safe around pets. Also, some pest control services will state that they use products that are safe around pets. In the Northwest, one pet friendly pest company is Alpha Ecological. If you are having an ongoing problem, a company that guarantees their work may give you more peace of mind than an off the shelf poison.

With that said, I still vote for the cat.


----------



## Kingwilly (Aug 12, 2010)

We had a lot of feral cats running around the last few years....they all disappeared. I think I have a neighbor that shoots them, or the many fox have taken them. But this year we have a lot of bunnies, no fox and no cats....go figure. I will try the traps, I was just wondering if anyone has had the same problem.

KW


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

If you had lots of feral cats running around, you may have a population adjustmet with the mice. Make sure you are keeping your grass short so they don't feel secure in your yard. You might also pay attention to the mow schedule of nearby yards/fields. If the mice, and rabbits for that matter, are used to living in long-ish grass that is suddenly cut, they will look for a new location.


----------



## Maisy Mae (Jul 22, 2011)

We have a huge problem with rabbits as well! One of the reasons we got Maisy was so she could hunt.(and we needed a loving family pet) Has anyone had any luck with their V catching a rabbit?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Noticed no raccoons since we got our Vizsla dog, they were around when our German Shepherd was here, though. 
One problem with our cat, he brought us a dead mouse twice and 3 birds over the years. Sweet of him to show us he's working hard and not just lazing around.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie has caught one rabbit, two squirrels, and two chipmunks, so far. He works hard every day to improve his numbers.

In the autumn, my mossy cup oak produces acorns with fuzzy hats on them, and the squirrels love to eat them. This increases Willie's entertainment by a factor of ten (at least). The squirrels are well aware that there's a dog in the yard, yet they are willing to risk their lives for these acorns. Well, at least I have never had to clean up any acorns out in Willie's yard!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Yep. I poisoned them. I watched the dog like a Hawk for 2 weeks until all the poison and dead mice were picked up! The poison went quick! They even ate through the package to get more! : The dead ones started showing up on day 4-8.


----------

